# Android Studio



## agung (Nov 10, 2020)

I am a newbie in freebsd. How to install android studio in it?
But I feel freebsd is fast and very well documented.


----------



## a6h (Nov 10, 2020)

There's no android studio port in the FreeBSD port collection. 
https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts | Android Studio


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Nov 10, 2020)

I came across this post 2 months ago but didn't have time to try it yet. If you try it let us know the results:



			Android App development under FreeBSD


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

If you have the hardware for this, I'd suggest installing first VirtualBox, then a Linux guest, and then Android Studio on that Linux guest. I tried going that route a few years back, but VirtualBox did not like trying to run yet another VM inside. AS was at version 1.5 back then. Maybe things improved since that time...


----------



## debguy (May 13, 2021)

I agree with the above, while demented, Android is "suggested as developed on Ubuntu or Win10" because the powers that be arrange it to be that way:  you never know if there were uploads that acted to "keep it that way" or not.  Also:  VMs and "container apps" are how they are skirting the issue of cross-compiling for android.  So the VM advice is sound advice:  Do not omit trying that or reading such articles.


----------



## kpedersen (May 13, 2021)

You can perhaps look here for a native port of some Android compilers: http://www.dragonlace.net/
This mostly focuses on Ada but it uses the gnat compiler which is part of GCC. So I believe provides a C compiler.

We have adb in ports: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/tree/devel/android-tools-adb

Finally, one solution we actually used for a while at work is to set up an Android native build server. It was a bit weird but Termux provides a fairly usable POSIX environment on Android. We just get it to pull from Git and build using the native tools there. Android tablets these days are quite powerful so it was quite quick too.


----------

